# Food Saver Bag Sale



## scarbelly (Jul 25, 2011)

Flexible messaging text, edit the content between the paragraph "<p>...</p>" tags only. 
*40% Off FoodSaver[emoji]174[/emoji] Zipper Bags! Shop Now*       
2 Days Only - Don't Miss Out! *       *


























**Web Only Offer valid through 07/27/11 11:59pm EST. While supplies last.*
 

 Main Offer image 
 Footer - Don't Edit below this line without asking


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2011)

Never used the zipper bags, but make sure if you have Wal-marts in your area to check out the Site to Store shipping and deals on Food Saver bags, Even beat a recent sale by Food Saver themselves.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/5-Pack-Foodsaver-Roll-Bags/10992842


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2011)

Scar, Morning. I have not used the zip bags. Have you? Got any recommendations what to use for and how well do they reuse....

I read all the stuff on the web page.....however....you are the go-to-guy so I'm seeking your advice ...........or anyone else who can give a revue.......

Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 25, 2011)

Dave

I have not used the zip bags yet. Do you have the mini sealer unit? If not they wont work for you.

I got one of the mini sealers for my motorhome and have not have a chance to use it yet.

The regular unit is way too big to carry in the coach.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> I have not used the zip bags yet. _Do you have the mini sealer unit?_ If not they wont work for you.
> 
> ...


No I do not have it.....but if the bags were really usefull.....the attachment is 7.99......seems pretty pricey for what it is...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have looked at the other things that use the attachment a wmrt.  I don't think I could justify the new gadgets.

I bought my sealer in 1986 when I started the charter business. Still works great.....had to gerry-rig one of the switches 10 yrs ago.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> No I do not have it.....but if the bags were really usefull.....the attachment is 7.99......seems pretty pricey for what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave!!  You knock me out buddy!!

I used to fix and conjure stuff up all the time til I was about killed last year. 

When I get the big settlement I want to tour your place and hear about everything!!

  Craig


----------



## simple (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been using these folks for my vacuum rolls.  Prices better than buying from WallyWorld or the mfr.  Two different quality levels on the bags.  Never had any problems with bad seals or anything else. Great service, too!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 27, 2011)

simple said:


> I've been using these folks for my vacuum rolls.  Prices better than buying from WallyWorld or the mfr.  Two different quality levels on the bags.  Never had any problems with bad seals or anything else. Great service, too!


WOW!!  Great prices..

They have big slicers at good prices too!!

  Thanks!!

  Craig


----------



## gersus (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks simple, I've been lookin', tryin' to find a less expensive source for bags/rolls.


----------



## venture (Jul 28, 2011)

Dang!  I missed it!  My fault!  Thanks for posting, tho!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (Jul 28, 2011)

simple said:


> I've been using these folks for my vacuum rolls.  Prices better than buying from WallyWorld or the mfr.  Two different quality levels on the bags.  Never had any problems with bad seals or anything else. Great service, too!




Hmmm, link won't work for me??

EDIT: got in thru a Google Search. Great pricing!! And they work OK?? I think I tried a Black and Decker bag one time and had to return them.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2011)

simple said:


> I've been using these folks for my vacuum rolls.  Prices better than buying from WallyWorld or the mfr.  Two different quality levels on the bags.  Never had any problems with bad seals or anything else. Great service, too!


Simple, Evening.  What a great lead........I followed your lead and ..........100 quart bags arrived this afternoon.

Let me tell everyone else about these bags.  Full 3/8" weld around the edges.......heavy material......"seems" smoother and harder plastic than FS bags. It appears more of a  professional type plastic.(for what that is worth). $29 for 100 quart bags 8"x12". (that is delivered, freight incl.) ($18/100)

I think it is a really good deal_........WHAT A GREAT TIP......THANKS SIMPLE........_

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

Sept. 10% off code (10SEPT2011) at checkout.


----------



## simple (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey, glad I could be useful.  Usually don't have much to contribute other than excessive questions...  

I've used those folks for a couple years now.  Never any trouble with the product.  I ordered some 11.5 inch rolls a couple weeks ago, and  2 days after placing my order, got an apologetic email explaining they had misplaced my order and would send it priority to make up for it.  I always order in advance of need, so it was no biggie for me, and hadn't considered it an issue.  We emailed back and forth a few times, and the young lady had a great attitude & a sense of humor about the whole thing.  I'm not easily impressed with service, but I am impressed with these folks!

I would rate their service right up there with Todd's AMNS service.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I saved it too


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you guys order the Economy or the Premium?

I'm in the market for rolls and bags

Todd


----------



## dasmoke (Aug 3, 2011)

dougcare.com is another good place to get bags also.  Been getting bags their for the last 4 years for friends and family.

Dasmoke


----------



## simple (Aug 3, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Do you guys order the Economy or the Premium?
> 
> I'm in the market for rolls and bags
> 
> Todd


I think I've used both.  My memory's not the best, and I frequently don't remember from one time to another what I used the last time.  I think the premium works a little better for moist foods.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 3, 2011)

simple said:


> I think I've used both.  My memory's not the best, and I frequently don't remember from one time to another what I used the last time.  I think the premium works a little better for moist foods.


We're talking pennies per bag difference, so I'll get the premium bags

THX!

Todd


----------



## roller (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

I always see this _*after*_ I stock up.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Simple, Evening.  What a great lead........I followed your lead and ..........100 quart bags arrived this afternoon.
> 
> Let me tell everyone else about these bags.  Full 3/8" weld around the edges.......heavy material......"seems" smoother and harder plastic than FS bags. It appears more of a  professional type plastic.(for what that is worth). $29 for 100 quart bags 8"x12". (that is delivered, freight incl.) ($18/100)
> 
> ...




Great Heads Up Dave!

Just received my order and passed the pop can test!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 11, 2011)

Got mine today!!

6 roll combo and 50 quart size... premium..

Real nice!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Simple!

I had doubts, but with the testimonials here, I will be placing and order soon.

You guys are all why this is such a great forum!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 11, 2011)

Venture said:


> Thanks Simple!
> 
> I had doubts, but with the testimonials here, I will be placing and order soon.
> 
> ...


I haven't test drove one yet.

I will tomorrow.

Tired from the hot sauce making today...

Craig


----------

